# December/January Hauls



## SweetSweetIrony (Jan 20, 2014)

I spent $1.84 total on everything. Woot.


  Haul 1.





  Fresh Seaberry face oil.
MDSolarsciences sunscreen for acne prone skin.
Caudalie Lip Conditioner.

Not pictured, Dr. Jart ceramidin starter kit sample.
Nail Inc. Matte Topcoat.
  Various Phyto samples.


Haul 2.











  Sephora Favorites Skin Bender Vol. 1
  L'Occitane Shea Butter set.
Sephora Cream Lipstain in Infinite Rose


Christmas present.





Drugstore/Kohls Haul.







  Cargo HD powder.
Real Techniques Kabuki brush.
Garnier Oil cleanser.


----------



## lolalove143 (Feb 5, 2014)

What? How is it less than $2? Do share please


----------



## User38 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## goldielockss (Feb 6, 2014)

lolalove143 said:


> What? How is it less than $2? Do share please


  uhhh maybe she means christmas presents? lol


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> uhhh maybe she means christmas presents? lol


  lolol


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Feb 6, 2014)

I use a website called Swagbucks to earn giftcards. So I spent time earning points every day, then cash it in for Sephora giftcards. It takes a bit, but I've probably spent $400 in the past 10 or so months but it didn't cost me a thing.


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 7, 2014)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I use a website called Swagbucks to earn giftcards. So I spent time earning points every day, then cash it in for Sephora giftcards. It takes a bit, but I've probably spent $400 in the past 10 or so months but it didn't cost me a thing.


  oh wow. i used to use swagbucks. i felt like it took forever though, so i gave up. thats really cool, though!


----------



## shedontusejelly (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------

